# So....how wants to make some serious turbo power



## MIAPLAYA (May 19, 2009)

I know there's a lot of single turbo options including the Turbonetics but there's a new option for all those kits. Turbonetics just announced some new turbos that will easily fit in the Nissan engine bay to make serious power. Tthe new turbos are basically all the really big compressor wheels in a smaller housing set up for some serious power. Below is the description and some pics. These are all the high power T Series wheels with ported compressor shrouds and 60 series compressor covers for massive power with small size. They call them the Hurricane series.
They are 66, 72, and 78 mm compressors in a 60 series(Turbonetics single turbo kit size) compressor covers and up to the biggest T4 turbine in T3 turbine housings. In other words up to 900 HP+ power potential in a Turbonetics Single turbo kit sized turbo


























































Official description:







This family of turbochargers was developed with our customers through real world dyno and racetrack testing. Today's engines and tuners continue to push the limits of forced induction performance to heights never before thought possible. Taking aggressive approaches to compressor wheel and housing combinations and then thoroughly testing the aerodynamic results gave rise to the Hurricane Series.







Held in secret for a long time by our customers who knew the power potential of this line of turbos, the Hurricane Series capitalizes on having compact dimensions while still being able to quickly build and maintain boost pressures across the rpm band. Easily selected based on horsepower goals to choose the unit right for you.







Perfect for smaller displacement engine applications that need to run high boost pressures and other vehicle applications that require smaller turbocharger compressor housings due to engine bay packaging constraints, the Hurricane Series delivers exceptional spool-up and boost response with the optional Turbonetics patented Ceramic Ball Bearing (CBB) and high pressure compressor housing combination.


----------

